# -

## ZaPa

------

----------

## paynalton

Como esta la topología de tu red???

Y podrias pasarnos lo que arroja el comando "route"???

Tambien sería bueno que pasaras lo que arroja "ifconfig" sin parámetros

----------

## will198

¿Pudiera ser la ip de tu proveedor de internet?

No se como funciona el traceroute, pero en mi caso cuando he puesto

traceroute 192.168.1   me ha salido mi router y una ipe que identificaba como xx.xxx.xxx.xx.x.x.x dynamic.jazztel.es

pero me interesa saber como se escanea la red para ver que ips están conectadas a mi router ¿como se hace?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Dos cosas:

No sé a que le llamas "Escanear toda la red" pero la única forma de ver todos los dispositivos ipv4 que hay conectados a tu red es hacerles ping ARP unicast (por que no todos los dispositivos responden al ping ARP broadcast).

Por costumbre uso ettercap para esto pero hay muchísimas utilidades que pueden hacer lo mismo.

Usa algún buscador OUI para ver a que fabricante corresponde la MAC address de 192.168.1.2, eso te va a dar la pauta de con que dispositivo estás lidiando al menos.

Por último, por los tiempos de acceso que hay hasta 192.168.2.1 o bien se trata de algo conectado inalámbricamente,  o bien es un host fuera de tu red. En el segundo caso, no se trataría de un intruso. En el primero yo me preocuparía  :Very Happy: .

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

---

----------

## paynalton

podrias poner la salida de "route" sin ningún parámetro ni opción, solo el comando simple y llano?? jejjejje

Es para tratar de entender por donde te pudiera estar llegando esa IP

----------

## ZaPa

---

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

net-analyzer/nmap con la USE gtk si quieres entrorno gráfico, eso te da una visión de los que estan conectados, tiempos, topologia y que puertos usan.

----------

## paynalton

por favor, pon la respuesta del siguiente comando:

```
$nslookup

>84.120.224.1.dy

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Pudiera ser que haya creado algun bridge y le haya asignado IP de otra red, eso justificaria que un ping tubiera respuesta.

Echa un vistazo a /etc/conf.d/net para ver si has descomentado alguna seccion y no te acuerdas.

Ese tipo de cosas suelen ocurrir cuando se usa alguna VM y para que funcione bién la red se crean puentes entre la tarjeta virtual de red y la fisica.

----------

## ZaPa

----

----------

## paynalton

Jejjeje, tienes un caso bastante extraño. Por como tienes las tablas de enrutamiento todas las IP extrañas que mencionas te deben estar llegando desde 84.120.224.1.dy en la tarjeta eth1 y este debe de tener rutas hacia esas redes que te están respondiendo.

Si tienes acceso a esa máquina para ver como están los enrutamientos en ella tal vez encuentres la solución.

Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que tengas algunas reglas con IPtables haciendo Nat para cambiar los paquetes de un destino a otro.

----------

## luispa

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si hago un ping a un host inexistente la respuesta es:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

El que te está contestando es el router de tu Proveedor de Servicios. Tu equipo envía por la "default" todo el tráfico para el cual no tiene ruta. El primer router que se precie debe darte un error vía icmp diciendo que no sabe cómo enrutar dicho paquete. 

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> También me pasa algo curioso...quisé hacer un ping al router (192.168.1.1) y sin querer pusé (192.168.2.1) dios mio! respondió un tal 192.168.2.1 al ping:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No es ningún intruso  :Smile: . Resulta que los routers de tu Proveedor de Servicios sí que tienen en su tabla de rutas la 192.168.2/24 y eventualmente acaban encontrando a un Host, que obviamente responde. 

Esto NUNCA debería pasar. Los rangos de la RFC1928 deben cortarse SIEMPRE, es decir, cualquier router del Proveedor debe denegar tráfico hacia y desde dichas direcciones. 

Un fallo de tu Proveedor. 

Luis

----------

## ZaPa

----

----------

## paynalton

funcionaría sin problemas.

Actualmente con esa tabla de enrutamiento que creas, las reclas serían:

```

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.7.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0    ////Si el paquete va a 192.168.7.X mandalo por eth0

192.168.6.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0   ////Si el paquete va a 192.168.6.X mandalo por eth0

192.168.3.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0   ////Si el paquete va a 192.168.3.X mandalo por eth0

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0   ////Si el paquete va a 192.168.1.X mandalo por eth0

84.120.224.0    *               255.255.240.0   U     0      0        0 eth1   ////Si el paquete va a 84.120.224.X mandalo por eth1

default         84.120.224.1.dy 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1 ///Si el paquete no coincide con ninguna otra regla, mándasela a 84.120.224.1.dy
```

De manera que, si agregas una ruta extra para 192.168.2.x entonces todos los paquetes para esa red son enviados a donde especificas en lugar de ir a parar a 84.120.224.1.dy que sería tu puerta de enlace y que los está enrutando hacia tu ISP

----------

## ZaPa

---

----------

## paynalton

la ruta no la has de poner en p4 sino en tu laptop, aunque tambien funciona pero de manera global y ojo otros equipos y subredes detrás de tu red tendrían acceso a esa red en vez de solo tu laptop.

Ahora solo deberias entrar a 10.0.2.5 y editar sus reglas de firewall  para permitir el paso de paquetes ICM de manera que los pings que mandes sean contestados desde el otro lado.

----------

## luispa

ZaPa, una sugerencia, por qué no dibujas el setup de las redes, routes, con intf. de cada uno de ellos, etc. para que podamos ayudarte mejor?. 

Te recomiendo usar http://www.jave.de/, que te lo facilitará. 

Luis

----------

## ZaPa

---

----------

## paynalton

porque con la ruta todos los paquetes que iban dirigidos a ese servidor están siendo redireccionados a otro.

Por regla el servidor debe notificar al equipo sobre estas redireciones para que este guarde en cache esa redirección y los siguientes paquetes los envíe directamente al destiino especificado, aliviando así un poco del tráfico de red.

----------

## luispa

Exacto, 

 10.0.2.18 le está diciendo al que genera el ping que para llegar a la 192.168.2.1 tiene que enviar los paquetes a la 10.0.2.1. Dicho de otra forma, 10.0.2.18 tiene una ruta para llegar a 192.168.2/24 vía 10.0.2.1, e informa al host que inicia el ping de ello.

Luis

----------

